# Favorite Sayings.



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a few. Myu old boss had a bunch of them

No good deed goes unpunished.

Not my monkey, not my circus.

That's a bell you don't unring.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Sayings*

In the land of the blind, the one-eyed rules.

Some things in life are too important to take seriously.

Never doubt that one person or a few determined people can change the world. Indeed they are the only ones who ever have.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Money doesn't buy happiness, but it makes a heck of a down payment.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't judge somebody cause they sin differently than you


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

It may be lonely at the top, but it sure is one helluva view.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Handy as pocket on a shirt.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

In Business and Life:

If you treat somebody right they may tell someone.
If you treat somebody wrong they *WILL *tell everyone.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Free of charge.
Paid in full.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Just because it's different, doesn't mean it's wrong.
My granddad had one that I still don't understand: Like socks on a rooster.


----------



## the kid68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't make me no nevermind.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"I've never been bit by the same dog twice"

From my Dad..."As you go thru life..you will discover
that there are a lot more horse's arses than there
are horses"

From Dad again...."Always trust everybody...but
go ahead and cut the cards anyway"

"In God we trust....everybody else pays cash."


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

"If money fixes it, it's not a problem"

"If you always do what you've always done, you will always get what you've always got"

"Be thankful for your problems, if they were any easier someone with less ability will have your job"

"I trust everybody, once"


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

If you are going to play with pigs expect to get muddy.

There are 3 kinds of people in this world...
1. People that make things happen.
2. People that watch things happen.
3. People that wonder what happened.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

When you have a hundred reasons to cry;
show the world you have a thousand reasons to smile

There are seven things that will destroy us:
Wealth without work;
Pleasure without conscience;
Knowledge without character;
Religion without sacrifice;
Politics without principle;
Science without humanity;
Business without ethics.
*
*


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mine is "Old sayings got to be old sayings because they are true."


----------



## Slider1216 (Jan 23, 2011)

"I can't never did nothing"
"Play stupid games, win stupid prizes"


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you Lord.

Peace

Some days chicken, some days feathers.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

"If you don't shut up I am going to knock you into next week, and if you look like you can take it I will knock you back"


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Thank you Lord.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Some days chicken, some days feathers.


And a feather pillow ain't that bad.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

" I CAN tell the difference between chicken **** and chicken salad."



(sorry..lol)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

â€œBe yourself; everyone else is already taken.â€


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

"If stupid was a airplane you would be a jumbo jet"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

"That guy is 2 sandwiches chi of a picnic "


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> "That guy is 2 sandwiches *SHY *of a picnic "


FIFY, Bobby...."chi" is that city up north with all the 'ferals'.....:rotfl:


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

Any honest job is honorable


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Ask me no questions and I'll tell you no lies.

If you're early you're on time. If you're on time, you're late and if you're late, don't bother.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

pg542 said:


> My granddad had one that I still don't understand: Like socks on a rooster.


I think it is meant for something that is worthless since a a sock wouldn't work very well due to the claws and shape of a roosters foot and also since rooster don;t wear shoes a sock is pointless.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its hotter than 2 He!!s with a lid on it.
You can give em money but you can't give em brains.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Dumber than a sack of hammers

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Useful as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

*Bubble*

He or she is a half a bubble off.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Even a Fish wouldn't get into Trouble if he kept His Mouth Shut...*


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

My Dad on a dishonest person; "Crooked like a dog's hind leg."


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Its hotter than 2 He!!s with a lid on it.


Don't think so, but it is hotter than 6 he!!s and a gas forge!


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

From my pop, a wise man RIP....

"Just because you are louder doesn't mean you are righter"
Two ears and one mouth for a reason 
I wish common sense was common
Do the next right thing, that will put you ahead of most
Don't take yourself so seriously


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

It's only money, and you can always make more.

That boy could break an anvil.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Drier than a popcorn fart.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Common sense is a flower that doesn't grow in everyone's garden.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

You can lead a horticulture but you can't make her think.


----------



## TX BOSUN (Nov 9, 2011)

You can lead horse to water, but you can't lead a horticulture.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I had a boss from Jasper who used to say in his East Texas draw...

"You're f__ing this dog, I'm just holdin' the head."


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

If she talked anymore, she might start to believe herself.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Too soon we get old too late we get smart.

Nothing that has been forgotten is ever quite the same once it has been remembered.

TH


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

From my Grandfather:

'Never trust a man who carries his wallet in his left pocket'

'Boy couldn't pour **** out of a boot with the directions on the heel'


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Queer as a football bat.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

There's always free cheese in the mouse trap...:ac550:

The saying probably comes from H. C. Diefenbach, who was quoted in 1950:

_â€œI reckon some of us folks who work for a living would be less suspicious of that free government welfare if the do-gooders and political planners didnâ€™t try to make it all seem so easy...Fifty years of struggling to make ends meet have taught me one thing for sureâ€"that you donâ€™t get something for nothing. A mouse will always find free cheese in a mousetrap; but I never saw one that was very happy about it.â€_


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Can you smell what I'm stepping in?


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Do on to others, as you would have them do to you...


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn every once and a while.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Broke clock is right twice a day


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

There's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Can't never could do anything.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Colder than a well diggers a__


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My mother favorite saying:

That's like the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Few from my grandfather:

"Darker than midnight under a wash pot"

When asked how he was doing: If I was any better I couldn't afford it"

When sitting down to a good home cooked meal: "I wonder what the poor folk are eating?!"


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

From my late FIL.

The screwin you're gettin ain't worth the screwin you're taking. (He used a different word)
I'm a go get 'er. I take her to work and go get 'er.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Worthless as tits on a boar hog.



Like that monkey said that got his tail caught in a lawn mower..."it won't be long now"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

you cant make any money laying in bed eating bon bons and watching I Love Lucy


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Ain't seen anything that funny since Granny
got her tit caught in the clothes wringer"

:rotfl:


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I found the list of my Father In Law's sayings. He was one of a kind. Everyone in the Somerville area knew him. I miss him.

You working hard or hardly working? 
I'm so hungry, my stomach thinks my throat's been cut. 
Go right and you'll never go wrong. 
When you're around a horse, you got to think like a horse. 
You can go home when you can't go nowhere else. 
I'm looking for someone with a strong back and a weak mind. 
It's not late until 2, then it's too late. 
You can pick your friends but you can't pick your relatives and in-laws. 
I'm a "go getter", I take my wife to work and "go get her". 
I'm not broke but I'm badly bent. 
Who's your mama?
It's easy to ride a bull, just keep your mind in the middle. 
You're sleeping your life away. 
Waitress asks, what can I get for you. "A few kind words and a cup of coffee". Or, "coffee and a little conversation" 
I'll kill 'em and tell God he died. 
Sometimes the screwing you're getting ain't worth the screwing you're taking. 
It's been real, it's been fun but it ain't been real fun. 
How's the world been treatin' you? 
How many kids do you have? Two, 2 too many. I'm a day late and a dollar short. 
They've got more money than they got sense. 
Don't go away mad, just go away.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

If you have nobody that will come get you from the ER at 3:00 in the morning, you're not living right.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

The sun even shines on a dog's *** some days.

Good, fast or cheap...pick any two.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't let anyone steal your joy. A. B. Frisby.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

What my dad said about some really stupid folks:

He's so dumb he don't know whether to **** or go blind.

He don't know whether to **** or wind his watch.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your as useless as air brakes on a terrapin turtle.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going to tear into you like a biting sow.


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Raising horses is like a monkey peeing on a cash register. It runs into money real quick.

Why wish for a loaf of bread when you can wish for the whole grocery store?

Don't just stand there like a bottle of stale pizz


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

He doesn't know **** from shinola - my mother

It I'm wrong, I'll kiss your *** outside at the flagpole - an old boss

Makes as much sense as tits on a chicken - same old boss

How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time - what I tell my kids

Stupid is as stupid does - Forrest Gump movie

Just because an idiot says it's raining outside doesn't mean it's not true.

I'll yank a knot in your *** that Oral Roberts can't take out - my grandmother

F$$k you!! Strong note to follow - one of my business partners. 

This isn't a moon shot - same partner

This deal is like clubbing do-dos - same partner


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

"Leave the gates like you found them and don't run my cattle"!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Definition of alimony.
The ******** you get for the ******* you got.

Every day above ground.
It's better to be seen than viewed.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd better leave while half the people are begging me stay, than stay and have all the people begging me to leave.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Shinin like a diamond in a goats arse.
Sure is hard to find good help these days.
If ya wanted it done your way YOU shoulda done it yourself.
If she had as many________ poking out of her as she had in her she'd look like a porkypine!!!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

*3 All Time Favorites*

How could I leave these out? 

Green to you.
Says I must Spread.
I got him for you. 
:dance:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Richer than 6 feet up a bulls arse!
If I'm wrong, I'll kiss your arse on Main Street and give you 10 minutes to draw a crowd! 
Hotter than the hinges of he11!


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

hold my beer and watch this


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You can be a boss or a leader....people respect a leader.


----------



## Rwv2055 (Aug 8, 2012)

Said to me and buddy while working hungover on a Saturday morning by a much older gentleman many years ago.

"Boys, gettin' a little of that [insert word for lady parts] never hurt nobody, but chasing it'll kill you.

He passed away last Sunday and the world lost a great mentor.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Everyone's an idiot! (except me is implied)


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sweating like a whore in church.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I've got underwear older than you.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That boy needs to get that brown ring off his neck


----------



## creekstone (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't **** on my leg and tell me it's raining.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great thread!

Even though all of mine are covered....sure made me think about a lot of older-timers that have passed on to a better place.

Thanks!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

As I sit here more keep coming back.
Describing good food:
This makes a rabbit wanna slap a hound dog!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

When somethings funny ,check the money.

Even an acorn gets eaten by a blind hog sometimes.

Some people live and learn, some just live.

Three words that make people stupid..."All you can eat".

S T P U D...stupid stupid.

The thing I always hated vto hear from my dad was " there ain't no sense in that." That covered just about every fun thing I wanted to do!!!


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Its all good ...

No worries ...

Some guys step up and put it in, other guys put it in and step up ...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Busier than a one legged man in an arse kicking contest

Busier than a one armed paper hanger


----------



## creekstone (Aug 20, 2012)

All hat and no cattle.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

I've heard a couple over the years...

What's that gotta do with the price of tea in China.
Not f*** it, fix it 
It's only money 
Trust and believe 
F***ed up like a soup sand which
You could f*** up a free lunch 
Ate up with the dumba** 
You sleep with the dogs you'll end up with fleas 
Show me who your friends are and I'll tell you who you are 
If you're gonna do something do it right 
Fool me once shame on you full me twice shame on me 
I could prob go on lol ..... Working around some old timers you hear a lot of bs.... Most of it has a good meaning behind it lol


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't expect too much and you won't get let down.
I'll give you three guesses. The first two don't count.
This and once more makes twice I've told you.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

If you sleep with dogs you'll get flees


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Like watching a monkey **ck a football.
Sweating like Mike Tyson in a spelling bee.
look in the trunk before you say no.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

My Granny use to tell me

There ain't nothing open after midnight except beer joints and dirty girls legs, don't let me catch you in either one.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*Keep the shinny side up & the dirty side down.*

sent him to school & he just chewed the covers off the books.

drive fast & drink a lot.

'bout as funny as a screen door on a submarine, don't laugh it keeps the fish out.

if brains were dynamite he couldn't blow his nose.

that girl could suck start a Harley.

Dam* woman, you make more noise than a busted chain saw.


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

No, It's not broke, there's just a trick to it!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Holy s***, Batman!
Looks like a cow pi**ing on flat rock.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That lady has seen more dks than an army doctor


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It is better to ask for forgiveness then to ask for permission.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few from my dad:

Slicker'n a bucket of hog livers
Does a chicken have lips?
Finer'n frog hair


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

He can pull vacuum on an onion sack.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

If you have low expectations you are never disappointed.



Cliff


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

Rock bottom is a good foundation for climbing up.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dammit boy, I swear the best part of you ran down your mamas leg.

man that bolt was tighter than 2 thumbs up a frogs arse.

don't stop until you smell paint burnin.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## gbcfishing (May 19, 2011)

We're burning daylight! John Wayne..."The Cowboys"


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A couple more I've heard over the years:

Hotter than two hamsters humpin' in a wool sock in a forest fire
Colder than a witch's titty on the shady side of an iceberg on a windy day


----------



## JBJGS1 (Jan 22, 2008)

1. Some people live and learn, some people just live

2. That boy could tear up an anvil in cotton field while he was buck naked


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

If a frog had wings, he wouldn't bump his *** every time he lands.
Finer than frogs hair.
Tighter than a frogs butt.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Is a pig's ***** pork?

Does a bear s### in the woods?

Slicker than owl s###

Cliff


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I just wanna know why that lady is Rollin her boobs in the clothes wringer

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Lower than whale s####.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

She is hotter than a $2 pistol.

Poor girl, just ain't the best looking dawg on the porch.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Two from a former co-worker

 MAN! WHATâ€™S THE MATTER WITH YOU? YOU GOT A TURD IN YOUR POCKET.
 DON'T LOOK A GIFT HORSE IN THE BUTT


----------



## jonate98 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ol' boy is so lucky he could reach into a barrel full of a**holes and pull out a p**sy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

For every good lookin woman there is some guy tired of putting up with her $h*t. 

Best stories start with, " we were drinking beer then decided to ..........."


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

the 3 things that don't lie
1 drunks
2 kids
3 yoga pants


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

they are serving hard d#&K and jello, and they are almost out of jello!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Bowman: Open the pod bay doors, HAL.
HAL 9000: I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that.


----------



## shoeless (Jun 2, 2015)

My standard smartass retort: "That's why God invented _insert applicable item_"

Example: Someone complaining about getting rained on. Reply: That's why God invented umbrellas.


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer
Not the sharpest tool in the shed
There's a lot of quit in that boy
It's so nice out, I think I'll leave it out
Queer as a 3 dollar bill
Let's don't and say we did 
He got a bad case of the dumbass


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

From my days in the Army as an Operations Officer...

Hope is not a method or a Combat Multiplier...


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

HE talks like a man with a paper arse hole.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I swear that boy is "stuck on stupid"


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't let your alligator mouth overload your hummingbird *****.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

Life's hard, even harder when you're stupid


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

The Drunker I stay, the Longer I get


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

You know what they say about the guy who dies with the most stuff................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
He still dies.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

Like a vacuum cleaner without a bag.... It just sucks.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

you never know who your talking to but always know who's watching you


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

When questioned Grandpa would say " Boy if I tell ya a pizz ant can haul a bale of hay you just hitch him up..."


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Drunker than Cooter Brown


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

If your not in bed by midnight you need to come on home.


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

That's like wiping before you poop.... don't make no sense!


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

Robbing from Peter to pay Paul
That makes Peter sore and it's hard to work with a sore Peter....
From my Grandfather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Got more problems than a run over dog.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

If it floats, flys, or [email protected]$ks rent it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Declare victory and pull out


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

You want to go fishn or ******?!! Or ****** fishn?!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

The early bird gets the worm, but the late mouse gets the cheese.

It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## WHEELWASH (Dec 25, 2015)

you can't breed two jack..ses and come out with a race horse


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

Higher than giraffe ****y
Hotter than 2 rats f'n in a wool sock 
Yelling "that took guts!" every time a bug splatters on the windshield. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Better to be ****** off than ****** on.


----------



## BUDC (Feb 13, 2014)

Went to sh^+ and the hogs ate him.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Bug on the windshield....I bet he doesn't have the guts to do it again!

Cliff


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Champagne Taste On a Beer Budget


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Stick it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Saw a tshirt that said


MATAGORDA, TX
Fish 
[email protected]
Fight
Or hold the light


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

If I had a dollar for every girl that found me unattractive, they'd
eventually find me attractive.

I find it ironic that the colors red, white, and blue stand for
freedom, until they're flashing behind you.

Today a man knocked on my door and asked for a small donation towards
the local swimming pool, so I gave him a glass of water.

I changed my password to "incorrect" so whenever I forget it the
computer will say, "Your password is incorrect."

Artificial intelligence is no match for natural stupidity.

I'm great at multi-tasking--I can waste time, be unproductive, and
procrastinate all at once.

If you can smile when things go wrong, you have someone in mind to blame.

Never tell your problems to anyone, because 20 percent don't care and
the other 80 percent are glad you have them.

Doesn't expecting the unexpected mean that the unexpected is actually expected?

Take my advice â€” I'm not using it.

My wife and I were happy for twenty years; then we met.

I hate it when people use big words just to make themselves sound you
know what perspicacious. To which I would add "obfuscate" isn't funny
if you know what it means and it isn't funny if you don't know what it
means - therefore, except on rare occasions, it isn't funny - which I
find kind of humorous.

Hospitality is the art of making guests feel like they're at home when
you wish they were.

Television may insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

I bought a vacuum cleaner six months ago and so far all it's been
doing is gathering dust.

Every time someone comes up with a foolproof solution, along comes a
more-talented fool.

Behind every great man is a woman rolling her eyes.

If you keep your feet firmly on the ground, you'll have trouble
putting on your pants.

A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.

Ever stop to think and forget to start again?

There may be no excuse for laziness, but I'm still looking.

Women spend more time wondering what men are thinking than men spend thinking.
(No comment!)

Give me ambiguity or give me something else.

He who laughs last thinks slowest.

Is it wrong that only one company makes the game Monopoly?

Women sometimes make fools of men, but most guys are the do-it-yourself type.

I was going to give him a nasty look, but he already had one.

Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.

The grass may be greener on the other side but at least you don't have mow it.

I like long walks, especially when they're taken by people who annoy me.

I was going to wear my camouflage shirt today, but I couldn't find it.

If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not your sport.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't let the door hit you where the Good Lord split you!

Cliff


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

These are a few my dad used. I lost him 2 months ago and I miss him terribly. 
Hotter then a popcorn fart. 
I'm so thirsty I'm farting dust. 
Two people can keep a secret, but only if one is dead.
Anything's better then looking at a mules a_ _ all day (from his days growing up on a farm).


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

A good run is better than a bad stand.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Your silence is deafening.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bug on the windshield.

Betchya don't know the last think that went thru that bugs brain!!

No what was it??

His arse hole!!!

Thank You, Thank You very much.lol


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Dick Hanks said:


> If I had a dollar for every girl that found me unattractive, they'd
> eventually find me attractive.
> 
> I find it ironic that the colors red, white, and blue stand for
> ...


Those are great


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It's deja vu all over again


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

"A bad day at work beats a good day sitting at home on the couch" Meaning being jobless.

I seem to tell myself that alot while sitting at this desk.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

don't step on anyones toes today
cuz they may be attached to
the arse you kiss tomorrow


----------

